

Operation Shady RAT. Over 70+ global companies, govs and non-profit hacked [pdf] - gbrindisi
http://www.mcafee.com/us/resources/white-papers/wp-operation-shady-rat.pdf

======
reirob
I stumbled about articles in big German media about this, however nothing on
Hacker News and other "non-institutional" sources about hacking! How comes? Is
it some propaganda using the media to create a new enemy and prepare a new
cyber war? Are there any details what exploits have been used to achieve this?

I would like to know more about it from hacker fellows.

